# Your Top 5 Most Underrated Films.



## KirbyCowFox (May 1, 2009)

We've all seen those movies that blew our minds but have gotten little to no attention.  Make a list and let them be known!

- The Fountain; Beautiful performances from the actors and original score by Clint Mansell
Trailer - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hA2IpUTZkls

- The Fall; A wonderful surreal film with designs that remind me of paintings from Salvador Dali
Trailer - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1YwOybwTrc&feature=related

- Millennium Actress; Yeah an anime movie, shoot me.  What blew me away about this film was that it wasn't treated with big eyes or shouting out the command words.  It was treated as though it were a live action film, the acting and animation were beautiful with a perfect score.  The editing was wonderful too, it reminded me of The Graduate in some sequences.
Trailer - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpGrD5wUzKE

- Harvey; One of Jimmy Stewart's greatest performances, playing a man who claims to see a six foot tall white rabbit.  It's a black and white film that is'nt too artsy, but the performances are phenominal.
Trailer - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvfXvW2wsuQ

- Old Yeller; For a film that's been beaten down and slandered for ruining children's lives, it's still one hell of a film.  Being Disney Studio's first live action, they skimped out on nothing when it came to making this.  We had a wonderful cast with a wonderful setting.  A great piece of Disney history.
Clip - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBc2...1E815CCA&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=73


----------



## foxmusk (May 2, 2009)

Session 9. one of my favorite movies. no one i know has seen it
trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsxkRNvEbhM

High Tension. a good french film. the main characters are lesbians. i think it had english dubs.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J0yc4ndZ3s

Insanitarium. another amazing asylum movie. released straight to dvd.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhGGXxoQKMU

i can't think of any more.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 2, 2009)

FUUUCCCKKKK I TRIED TO SEE SESSION 9 BUT THE BASTARDS WHO CHECKED OUT THE MOVIE SCRATCHED IT UP FUCKYOU LIBRARY PATRONS EAT SHIT AND DIE


----------



## pheonix (May 2, 2009)

B-52's- Rock Lobster

Napalm Death- Twist The Knife (for some reason people don't really listen to this one)

Kenny Loggins- Highway To The Danger Zone (I know many who hate it)

The Raunchous Brothers- Put It In Bare (no one really knows who they even are lol)

Pantara- Mouth For War (I hate those "I love Pantara cause I heard that one song walk)


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 2, 2009)

Films, pheonix.


----------



## pheonix (May 2, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Films, pheonix.



Lack of sleep attacks. XD

The cable guy

the fugitive

unbreakable

American history x

entrapment.

Sorry for posting music...I haven't been sleeping well lately and words seem to look differently depending on what I'm thinking about at the time. >.>


----------



## Bunneh45 (May 2, 2009)

Sahara!!

and Penelope (the old one, with the wife who robs her husband's bank)



pheonix said:


> B-52's- Rock Lobster
> 
> Napalm Death- Twist The Knife (for some reason people don't really listen to this one)
> 
> ...



Haha, I at first thought it was about songs too.

When I saw your post, I thought at first "Pantera did a movie???! "


----------



## pheonix (May 2, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> Haha, I at first thought it was about songs too.
> 
> When I saw your post, I thought at first "Pantera did a movie???! "



That would be the most awesomest movie ever!

<---is always good for a laugh.

Edit: Add The Ruins to my list (even though it's only supposed to go to 5) cause that movie was so fucking epic.


----------



## Ceuper (May 2, 2009)

I don't know five, but I really liked The Happening and it got shit reviews. I thought it was hysterical and surreal. I know that M. Night was fucking with people - it starts off with the premise of being serious and dramatic but it quickly decays into WTF. Which I love. Give me more surreal shit, people.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 2, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> I don't know five, but I really liked The Happening and it got shit reviews. I thought it was hysterical and surreal. I know that M. Night was fucking with people - it starts off with the premise of being serious and dramatic but it quickly decays into WTF. Which I love. Give me more surreal shit, people.



Yeah, he admitted it was a B-movie. Which made it okay cause I laughed when those kids died.


----------



## Ceuper (May 2, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Yeah, he admitted it was a B-movie. Which made it okay cause I laughed when those kids died.



Okay, a B movie? I don't mean that. It was like... bizarre. Mind fuck. What was with the demonstration house, for example? I laughed so hard. Because it was under the false pretense of being serious.


----------



## AlexInsane (May 2, 2009)

I saw American History X.

It made me want to go out and choke a bitch. And then maybe infect people with AIDS for laffs.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 2, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> Okay, a B movie? I don't mean that. It was like... bizarre. Mind fuck. What was with the demonstration house, for example? I laughed so hard. Because it was under the false pretense of being serious.



That's like the definition of a B-movie. Except he made his on a huge budget.


I don't think he wanted people to take it too seriously.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (May 2, 2009)

1: In the Mouth of Madness
2: The Boneyard
3: Dead End
4: Shark Hunter
5: King Cobra (heh, nobody else likes this one)



Load_Blown said:


> That's like the definition of a B-movie.



Actually, that's kind of a misconception. A b-movie is just a low budget movie. The "b" in "b-movie" actually stands for "budget"

Most horror classics, including Halloween, Nightmare on Elm Street, and Night of the Living Dead are b-movies. Those movies were made with a serious tone and a lot of people have found them genuinely scary. Their remakes are not b-movies, and I've yet to hear of anyone finding any of them scary.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 2, 2009)

1. Stardust
2. Appaloosa
3. Chicken Run
4. Flushed Away
5. Serenity


----------



## Not A Fox (May 3, 2009)

someone said:


> In the Mouth of Madness





someone else said:


> Session9



Good shit. Two other horror classics to add to this is Jacob's Ladder and Videodrome. Another would be The Machinist 


My personal top 5:

Dark City

The Thirteenth Floor

Mission to Mars

The Thin Red Line

Das Boot



AlexInsane said:


> I saw American History X.
> 
> It made me want to go out and choke a bitch. And then maybe infect people with AIDS for laffs.



You missed the point.


----------



## Darzi (May 3, 2009)

Not A Fox said:


> My personal top 5:
> 
> Dark City
> 
> ...



Hey!  Das Boot and Dark City!  Very nice.

I like a lot of weird/obscure movies, but I'm not sure they're the most appropriate for this thread since, the way it's worded, sounds like you want "badly rated, but actually good" flicks.  Either way, I'll probably include both.

1)  12 Angry Men - Best of the best of the best of character studies.  It's very compelling, and the acting is fabulous.  Older flick, but damn if it isn't one of my all time favorite movies.

2)  Rec - Quarantine was a remake.  This is the original, Spanish version.  Much more gritty, and the camera work is intentionally worse.  It will scare the pants off you, too.

3)  Cats Don't Dance - Yeah, yeah, furfag and all that jazz, but really.  This is a really overlooked animated movie with great voice acting, awesome music, and stylization out the wazoo.  Plus the story is entertaining.

4)  Leon (The Professional) - I'm always surprised how few people know this film!  It's got a really compelling story, and the casting is fantastic.  Jean Reno, Gary Oldman, and Natalie Portman are amazing.

5)  This slot is a tie for two under-rated movies:  Gangs of New York and Vantage Point.  Now one is touted as being very badly over-done in terms of acting, but Daniel Day-Lewis is supposed to come on that strong; the character he is portraying (Bill "The Butcher") is not a fictional creation.  Oh, sure he's been stylized a bit, but he was fairly accurate...as were many of the characters, events, and places in the film.  And Vantage Point has been accused of being "too complex" and "hard to follow."  Like many other films labeled as such (Push being one of the more recent), I found it engaging and very interesting...if you paid attention.  The story was a complex one, and I felt they showed it in a very interesting manner that worked well with the scheme of the film.  Ah well, so it goes.


----------



## Irreverent (May 3, 2009)

Tron

Murphy's War

Silent Running

Mission to Mars

The Abyss


----------



## Twylyght (May 3, 2009)

1.  Soylent Green
2.  Pan's Labyrinth
3.  In the Garden of Good and Evil
4.  The Thing
5.  Day of the Dead (1985)


----------



## Smelge (May 3, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> 5. Serenity



Yes!

I love Serenity and Firefly. Seriously good humour, excellent cast and stories and somehow managed to slip off most peoples radars.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (May 4, 2009)

1. The Fountain - An absolutely outstanding film, and, IMO, ahead of its time. The concept is unique and the visual effects are mindblowing! 

2. Dr. Strangelove - This, seriously, is I think one of the greatest satires in film history (Network is pretty close). It's very good at criticizing a pretty scary time (Cold War), yet can also give you a few chuckles. I'm surprised how very little people I have met that have actually known about this great film, yet alone watched it.

3. Wag the Dog - Also a great satire, but this film, in general, talks about the politics-media relationship. The politician needs the media to bring his message out, and the media needs the politician for the story. I think this film portrayed this theme perfectly, which is why I like it. 

4. The Elephant Man - This film is pretty sad, which is why I think it's great at sending its message across to the audience about how differences of appearance can lead to such social stigma.

5. 2001: A Space Odyssey - I don't know whether I should add this to the list or not, since now it's getting its much needed attention, which is why I'm putting this one fifth. Just like The Fountain, this film was ahead of its time. The visual effects, for its time, are unbelievable and the way the film evolves is fitting to its theme. It's also pretty accurate scientifically compared to other science fiction films I have seen before.


----------



## Norspe (May 4, 2009)

KirbyCowFox said:


> We've all seen those movies that blew our minds but have gotten little to no attention.  Make a list and let them be known!
> 
> - The Fountain; Beautiful performances from the actors and original score by Clint Mansell
> Trailer - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hA2IpUTZkls
> ...




Wow you (almost) stole my list! Replace "Millennium Actress" with "The Train" and you got mine.
"The Train" stars Burt Lancaster, who works with the underground to try to stop a shipment of confiscated (stolen XD) art from France to Germany during WWII. It's one of my favorite movies, with a good story and great actors. It was a very popular movie when it was released, but I doubt many from this generation have seen it. You should all go see it, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Sulfide (May 5, 2009)

Big Money Hustlas by Pyschpathic Records (XD)


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 6, 2009)

-Sahara

-Castle in the Sky

-Black Cauldron

-Project Alf

-Stranger than Fiction


----------



## Wildberry Blue (May 7, 2009)

Just one: The Rundown. Nobody saw it, and it's a damn shame because for my money, it's the model for what action movies should be. It's mindless action, sure, but The Rock's charisma and the lack of Matrixy shit evelate it over the usual crap.


----------



## Not Hitler (May 10, 2009)

5- Hiroshima Mon Amour, by Alain Resnais.
4- Au Hasard Balthazar, by Robert Bresson.
3- Chelsea Girls, by Paul Morrissey and Andy Warhol.
2- Ermo, by Zhou Xiaowen.
1-A Woman Under The Influence, by John Cassavetes.


----------



## LeCardt (May 10, 2009)

1. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind - Before Jim Carrey tried in vain to do a serious role in "The Number 23," he starred in this romantic mindfuck. My favorite movie ever.
2. Sgt. Peppers Lonely Hearts Club Band - Look it up, it's also a movie. 
3.Total Eclipse - Because gay romance and poetry just makes me cry.
4. Moonchild - Vampires and gang members and thinly-veiled homoeroticism yay!
5. Ultraviolet - -shrugs- I liked it.


----------

